# Power Mac G4 Quicksilver help!



## makifo (Aug 11, 2010)

ok so im just a mac switcher like 2 hours ago and i just bought a G4 and when i was at the guys house he booted it up with no problem so i took it home and this..

The specs are..
1GB Ram
120GB
733 Mhz Processor

i held down the Option+Mac Button+O+R
and typed reset-nvram (enter)
set-defaults (enter)
and reset-defaults (enter)

then i reset the pvram or whatever that is



















any help guys?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why did you do an firmware reset? Was that before or after you started having this issue? What do you have plugged into the USB ports, and is there a USB card installed?


----------

